# Fender ornament



## detroitbike (Nov 20, 2017)

Whadda think ?
 I doubt it's bicycle but thoughts ..
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332450092592


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2017)

I think its cool.
The right bike it could work...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Plenty more pics here. http://vi.vipr.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBay...descgauge=1&cspheader=1&oneClk=1&secureDesc=0

Bad to the bone fender ornament.


----------



## kreika (Nov 20, 2017)

Like to see it lit.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pics for archive; ends Black Friday....


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

*That is the most outlandish, cooky, submarine-like, atomic-age contraption I have EVER seen for a bicycle,,,,

AND...I LOVE IT!*


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

I would surely pounce on this, but I have NO idea what to mount it on. It looks fairly large for any of my bikes. Compared to that soup can, I really think this was made for a car. Could it be from Yankee Co.? They made some very decorative mirrors in the 50's.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think that's for a bicycle.


----------



## modelt23 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I don't think that's for a bicycle.



Car hood ornament!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 24, 2017)

Milk shake mixer.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 24, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Milk shake mixer.




Campbell's State Auction Soup stirrer.


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 25, 2017)

That is bad to the chrome bone.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2017)

*Vintage 50s Retro Rocket Bicycle/Bike Rocket Ship Light Fender Ornament Lamp*
Nov 24, 2017 , 6:30PM
Winning bid:
US $177.50
[ 39 bids ]
Shipping:
$21.56 Economy Shipping


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 25, 2017)




----------

